# The Disk Local disk (c:) has errors



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

My computer does not allow me to System Restore on earler date and gives me this error:The Disk Local disk (c has errors... i trye to clean up local disk C, but nothing...please help!!!!!


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

This is what it seys:
The disk local disk (C has errors
Windows has detected file system corruption on Local dusk (C. you must check the disk for errors before it can be restored,
When i check disk for errors it says:
Windows cant check the disk while its in use...when i restart my comp it says that i have disk error but i dony know what


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Greeting beebishe, :welcome: to TSF!

The Check Disc (CHKDSK) needs to have the Windows® Operating System "switched off" hence why you can see the message that you are, just reboot the computer and it will go through its 'normal' start-up, then the CHKDSK will take over just before Windows starts.
The CHKDSK utility can take some time depending on the size of the HDD.
So, reboot the PC; go make yourself a snack while CHKDSK does its thing. :grin:
Post back with the results, and what CHKDSK found (if anything at all).

Kind Regards,


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

I can not reboot (restore) my comp on previous date...it does not allow me...one more time, this is happening:
I have been attempting to a) run System Restore and b) Backup
a) the messages that come up are
"The disk Local Disk (C has errors.
Windows has detected file system corruption on Local Disk (C. You must check the disk for errors before it can be restored."

and this is followed by...
Windows can't check the disk while it's in use.
Do you want to check for hard disk errors the next time you start your computer?"
I am unable to set a date/time for such a check. No such check takes place when I start. I have run chkdsk. I have run antivirus etc. I have been unable to set a restore point because 'the C: drive has not been checked'.
b) I cannot run a backup because I get the message that 'the local disk (C is corrupt'
What do I do next?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello beebishie,:wave:

Could you please let us know what the make and model of your PC; is it a Laptop, or a Desktop?
Because it will assist us in helping to resolve your issue.
One other question, can you boot the computer into "Safe Mode", by tapping *F8* as soon as you power it up?
If you can do so; then, select "Last known Good Configuration", and see what transpires.
Post back with this information; then, we can proceed.

Kind Regards,


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

OK i have Laptop, Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1,Manufacturer Sony Electronics, VAIO Computer, 64-bit Operating System...
I try everything what you told me and still nothing
When i turn on my computer on my screen firs i can read: The type of your files NTFS, One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency. and after he checked everything than comp. ask me to log in...you know the rest what is going on when i want to reboot....Please help me ;(


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

P.S. I did select "Last known Good Configuration" and it was the same problem...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK beebishe,

Do have you Windows® XP Disc?
If you do, put the disc in the CD/DVD Drive and try starting the computer so it will boot with the XP Disc.
Hopefully you do have it, so I will explain what you have to do...
When the computer boots, you will see a screen that says *Boot from CD......Press any key to boot.* Hit any Key to continue with the repair.
At this time the PC will start loading some very basic drivers for Windows®.
The next instruction will be for you to press *F8* to continue, _please do so_.
You will then be taken to another screen that will have a list, and one of the items will be *To Repair your Windows Installation press "R"...*, once again just do so.
The computer will then start to do a repair of your installation...don't panic, as you _will not_ lose any of your Files or Folders.
All you will need to do is follow the on screen prompts.
Furthermore, the computer will want to re-boot; let it! 
You will see the "Boot from CD..." screen again, this time, Please _do not_ touch any key, just let the computer do its thing.
The Installation may notice that the CHKDSK needs to be run, this time _let it_ run.
Having said all of that, if this method does not work, or you do not have your XP Disc; then, I'm afraid that the only other alternative will be to replace the Hard Drive with a new one.
We can assist you to save the information on the Hard Drive, but we will wait and see what transpires with the use of the XP CD.
Try these last options and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

If that is the last option than I'm desperate... When i was buying this Laptop, 1 year ago, they did not give me any kind of Disc Windows XP was already installed ((((((


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

beebishe said:


> If that is the last option than I'm desperate... When i was buying this Laptop, 1 year ago, they did not give me any kind of Disc Windows XP was already installed ((((((


_Hi beebishe, :wave:

Is your Sony® VAIO™ still under its 12-month Factory Warranty?
If it is you need to take it back to where you purchased it from and get them to repair it under warranty.
Please let us know this information.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

No, it is not... I bought this Laptop On August 13, for my birthday


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a shame beebishe,

I take it that you did not make a Recovery Disc when you bought the PC, and you did not take out an Extended Warranty from the store where you purchased it from.
Unfortunately, as the Hard Drive is not accessible; then the only thing to do would be to replace it.
Hang on a minute, I have an idea...The computer that you are using to talk with us here at TSF, Does it have a DVD or only a CD?
If it has a DVD, you might be lucky enough to be able to download an ISO image of Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit; burn it to DVD and use that to boot your Sony® VAIO™. 
Let us know the answer, and we will see what we can do.
*P.S:**Try this link to download an ISO image.*
Regards,


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm talking with you from the same Laptop (my laptop work fine besides that issue)...i did not understand you about that question very well: Does it have a DVD or only a CD?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello again beebishe, :wave:

Can you play DVD's with the optical or Disc Drive?
Do you use your disc Drive to play movies and music.
I'm pretty sure that you can, so click on the Blue link in my last post to you, and download the ISO image of Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit.
The download size is about 3GB, so you will need a DVD to burn the image, with the built-in Windows Burning Program.
The Product Key is located on a sticker on the bottom of the Laptop, which you will need to run the new DVD, once you have created it.

Give it a try, and I will read your reply tomorrow (My Time), as it is 0125 local time here in South Australia, and going to catch up on .
Good luck with the download.


Kind Regards,


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

Omg, you are in Australia....i will try that and i will let you know....than you sooooo much for your support...without you I'm lost... Have a nice night and talk to you tomorrow...

Kind Regards, Dusica


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I think we need to establish which level of chkdsk you performed as the cmd chkdsk without a parameter will only scan and report without effecting any repairs.

Let's start again with running a chkdsk /r

From Start type *cmd.exe* then right click on *Command Prompt* and select *Run as administrator* > *Yes* then at the cmd prompt type *chkdsk /r* > Enter

You'll get the message to the effect that it can't be done while it's in use and would you like to run the chkdsk when you reboot where you type *y *> Enter

This will run through 5 phases and will give it's report after the next auto reboot whether the volume clean or not - so you need to be there for that.

If it reports Bad clusters then you're looking at a soon to be failed hard disk and then you will need either DVDs or an external HD to back up your files onto as it won't be worth doing a reinstall - but run the chkdsk /r first as it may be talking about the files rather the physical state of the disk.


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

I already try that, and it does not help at all... i will try what chauffeur2 told me to do, to download the ISO image of Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit...i hope that will help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

What did the chkdsk /r report after the reboot ?


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

The type of the file system is NTFS. Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Did it ask you if you wanted to perform the chkdsk after the next restart and to type *y/n* and what was the chkdsk cmd you had entered at the cmd prompt ?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This article may explain what I'm trying to ascertain What does "chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process" mean?


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

yes i did, and when i turn on my computer the same verbiage shows up again: The type of your files NTFS, One of your disk needs to be checked for consistency. and after he checked everything than comp. ask me to log in


----------



## beebishe (Dec 22, 2012)

i did everything what you sad and still i have the same issue...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go back into the cmd prompt as an adminstrator and enter this cmd *sfc /scannow* (noting the space before the forward slash).

It will give its report at the end with either no integrity violations found or repaired X amount of files or repaired some files but not others.

If it's the latter and as you don't (as yet) have an install disk, you can back up your files onto DVDs or an external HD and then factory reset the laptop using the onboard recovery partition by holding ALT+F10 when you next boot up - but let us know what it reports.

TSF doesn't support the use of a 3rd party to download Windows as the only site you are likely to find other than MS, is Digital River which you have been given the link for as there is (as far as I know) an ongoing legal dispute between MS and Digital River as MS consider this as pirating - even though Digital River proclaim themselves to be the official download source for Windows OS.

Having said that, I have successfully recovered using that download before I became a TSF member.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Laptops usually have some form of diagnostic program onboard and I've found these instructions for the Sony Vaio Information - How to run the VAIO Hardware Diagnostics using VAIO Care or F10 | PC Help Forum

You will be able to check the HDD and other hardware by following the steps.


----------

